# PHP- Code hosten



## Generic1 (20. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab bis jetzt reines JavaSE programmiert und mache jetzt einen kleinen Ausflug in die PHP- Ecke.
Ich hab jetzt ein fast fertiges PHP- Programm.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wo ich diese PHP- Files hosten kann, in einem "normalen" Applikationsserver (TomCat, Glasfish? ) oder wo kann man das machen, womöglich gratis?

Dankeschön für Tipps,
Beste Grüße,


----------



## vladimir75 (20. Feb 2009)

Hi,

zum testen kanst du XAMPP Zuhause installieren und austesten. 

http://www.apachefriends.org/de/xampp.html

Vladimir


----------



## Geeeee (20. Feb 2009)

Also generell eben am einfachsten ein apache2 http server mit mod_php.


----------

